# Lost fly rod and spinning rod at State Bridge.....



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

Yup. It's me again. Apparently my 73 year old dad and I are equally absent minded with our gear. We forgot a Sage fly rod and a little red spinning rod taking out around 5:00 at State Bridge today. I was so tired from battling the wind all day I just wasn't thinking. I think we left them at the picnic table by the water hose. If you find them, it would mean the world if we could get them back. Thanks....
David


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

And also, a fishpond suitcase full of rods and reels. It just keeps getting worse...

Sent from my Z970 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

Ouch! That sucks! Did you try calling the BLM? I assume they're the ones that pay the onsite host at State Bridge - maybe the host picked them up for you? Or maybe try the local fly shops - their guides are out there all the time and might have seen something. I heard stories about the winds out there yesterday....enough to drive anybody a little batty.


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

Ha! Got it all back! The guy who spends the summer there in his trailer had it. Got his number from Toby Sprunk of Eagle County Open Space, called him yesterday morning and he had it; went up yesterday afternoon and it was all there. Gave him a 12 pack as thanks and to pass on the river karma. 

Thanks Eagle County Open Space! I was already a fan but this makes me an official fanboy.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Where is the like button?


----------

